# More Socal Hotties



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

A few of the honies from this weekends Yellowtail Shootout....enjoy!



P.S.-I'm headed to Texas soon, where can I find some of these???


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

another...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

There every where in Texas, just better looking


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Those are the ugly ones from Texas, wait till you see the pretty ones.J/K


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> There every where in Texas, just better looking


Plastic not included.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

that one on the right in the first pic has a million dollar body.



and a face to protect it.


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Those are the ugly ones from Texas, wait till you see the pretty ones.J/K


oh ree-ree??? How 'bout a few pics to prove it??? 

There's an old saying in BD.....It's BS without pics.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> that one on the right in the first pic has a million dollar body.
> 
> and a face to protect it.


Ha! Do you say "Butter-face".


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

*Amy Remembered....*

Here you go. Thanks Coastal for the old pics.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Ha! Do you say "*Butter-face*".


RIGHT! LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

amy has achieved immortality in 2coolfishing.com, and she probably doesn't even know it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just look at devil's cove, Sharky's, any TX beach , the list goes on, and they can whip those chickies any day, just ask em.......................


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

i sure miss amy............


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

We have hotter "pipeline women"


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> that one on the right in the first pic has a million dollar body.
> 
> and a face to protect it.


You know those pics are really fom Cali, especially with the guy in the white skirt


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

igo320 said:


> Here you go. Thanks Coastal for the old pics.


Sum green 4 U postin up mi favorite pic. Du the rest of U like AMY R dem Cali girlz?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Thanks Freon! I waiting to reload still... Oh AMY where art thou! LOL darn coastal,,, he needs to start fishing with her again! that pic is going to make me do a _AMY search_! LOL


Dude! I've got that bookmarked as a "Favorite"


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

*Another Amy fix*

Here is another Amy favorite.....Eat your heart out Socal boys.....That is a Texas flag is it not?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........................


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Texas girls will blow those bias out of the water.....


----------



## markagg (May 22, 2007)

*No danger of drowning*

Ther are enough foam filled hulls in this post , that they are in no danger of drowning.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Heck my over 40 texas wife blows them away...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

warlock said:


> Heck my over 40 texas wife blows them away...


uuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I am not one of those cross dressing B-Teamers or anything, but as I understand the deal here, we are not supposed to be perving up this board with low rent T & A.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

warlock said:


> Heck my over 40 texas wife blows them away...


...


waterspout said:


> uuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm!
> "THis thread is worthless without pics!"


Warlock... I believe Spout is calling you out... You gonna let him punk you like that? The proof is in the puddintan:biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I ain't seen nothin here that is low rent


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> I am not one of those cross dressing B-Teamers or anything, but as I understand the deal here, we are not supposed to be perving up this board with low rent T & A.


cross dressing B-Teamers ,,,, never saw one of those before! can you show me one. I've seen plenty of pics around here of people cross dressed but never a Bteamer. Please inlighten me!

rent T & A,,,,, ever picture I've seen in this thread is a pic from this board already!

You missing the Jungle still ernest and trying to troll up a debate! LOL pffft


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*face?*

that one on the right in the first pic has a million dollar body.

She has a great face for radio?


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

taken less than a year ago...


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

correct..........!!!!!!!!????



Profish00 said:


> There every where in Texas, just better looking


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang warlock she looks like a red X,, LOL my filter won't let me see your link! eeerrrr!

she look like this to me,,hehehe,,, http://inlinethumb32.webshots.com/6623/1404050330058377563S500x500Q85.jpg


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice job boys!!! Amy IS a talented fisherwoman...me likey.


....time for me to pull out some more pics....be right back


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

*and what do we have here?????*

Representin boys!!!!

....deleted....was it that bad???


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

You fellas might wanna right click-save as pretty quick on this one!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

3,,,,,,,,,,,2,,


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

It's Outta Here!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

ok, so what are the rules before I post my next one?? I don't wanna pee in the pool


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

and this has what to do with bluewater fishing, exactly? All of you go stand in the corner.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

yessir....................sad2sm:biggrin:


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

*something more tame*

....now that the RULES have been explained to me 

Hold onto your hats boys..........

POW!!!

This is a members wife:


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*wow*

funny, it doesnt look like cold weather in this photo.
Is there a fish, too?


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Culios*

I recognize those gals. Their part of the California Raisins.

What 'til you get to Texas and taste some beef fed babes ! And hey, our girls *bait their own* ......

Hold the bean sprouts...please !

CC


----------



## kempker1199 (Aug 9, 2006)

I wanna go fishing with you...any spots open on your boat..I can pay for gas and bait!!!!



TrainWreck said:


> ....now that the RULES have been explained to me
> 
> Hold onto your hats boys..........
> 
> ...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Y'all would have an absolute heart attack at a decent bike rally. Let's get back to fishin', there's plenty of places to do the t and a thing.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Growing up in Texas and now living in California I have to say, you guys are soooooo right. Texas girls are way hotter. Hell, my wife that I met in California, grew up in Houston!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

igo320 said:


> Here you go. Thanks Coastal for the old pics.


That is the HOTTEST pic of a girl fishing I have EVER seen. Nice!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

TrainWreck said:


> ....now that the RULES have been explained to me
> 
> Hold onto your hats boys..........
> 
> ...


nice WSB - how does it taste compared to our speckled trout? I've always wanted to know that.

oh - and nice lookin lady too


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

ya'll need to stop!  I am thinking about hotties more than fishin!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is not supposed to happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kiddin', keep'um coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hot chick, but what was that fish? It looks like a king sized sand trout.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

white sea bass


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Hot chick, but what was that fish?


It is a white seabass. They are really nothing more then a king sized croaker.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Now that would be some hella croaker soakin. Ha!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> It is a white seabass. They are really nothing more then a king sized croaker.


I wonder what size speckled trout you could catch on one


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

My Wife!!


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

I just had to put this picture in here. Check out this offshore rig!

Sorry guys!

I apologize, may the lord feed me to the starvin' pigmies in new zealand.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I wonder what size speckled trout you could catch on one


Bait dunker:tongue:


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

:d


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

Has that picture been posted before? I haven't been a member long?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

multiple times


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yella Fevre said:


> Has that picture been posted before? I haven't been a member long?


Just funnin with ya.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yella Fevre said:


> Has that picture been posted before? I haven't been a member long?


Yea, that is Waterspout he is a long time poster on here.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ha! LMAO


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OK I just deleted my post,, he posted a pic on the other thread. which one did he put here.. I guess it probably the same one as is on my Splish splash post,,,, He still a photo thief! rotfl!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The picture is still up, must be your filter at work.

You might not remember that day, it was the day you lost your cooler over the side of your buddies boat that still had beer in it. It sunk and you flipped out because it still had 3 cold ones in it. The cooler sunk and your buddy left you because you wanted to get them, you built the little homemade rig to go out and find it. The picture is of you explaing to the Coasties were you think they should start searching.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

*Ba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



JDF Turtle said:


> The picture is still up, must be your filter at work.
> 
> You might not remember that day, it was the day you lost your cooler over the side of your buddies boat that still had beer in it. It sunk and you flipped out because it still had 3 cold ones in it. The cooler sunk and your buddy left you because you wanted to get them, you built the little homemade rig to go out and find it. The picture is of you explaing to the Coasties were you think they should start searching.


Now that gets green. Sorry spout.......lol.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LMAO,, ya thats me for real! bwwaaaahahaha,, I thought it was the female photoshop Ox made on the other post I mentioned. But that right was a good enough story I'll play it out! Funny thing is I didn't have a buzz that day cuzz I can't swim and the battery on my bote died. that's why I was standing there trying to get this other guy to use his cables to charge my battery!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Here's some green for that one!!



JDF Turtle said:


> The picture is still up, must be your filter at work.
> 
> You might not remember that day, it was the day you lost your cooler over the side of your buddies boat that still had beer in it. It sunk and you flipped out because it still had 3 cold ones in it. The cooler sunk and your buddy left you because you wanted to get them, you built the little homemade rig to go out and find it. The picture is of you explaing to the Coasties were you think they should start searching.


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

I got to hug April (top photo, the one on the left) after each time a new AVET was given away. It made up for not going home with a new reel 

The three girls (with Cooter in the red hat) are from a great organization called Operation Calendar that donate's portions of its revenues to wounded veterans and their families

http://www.operationcalendar.org/


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

U guyz lay off my bud Spout. Dat wuz a bad time N hiz life. N Btween wives, no $$$ 4 haircut, shave, R food. Datz Y he wanted dem 3 beerz


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

...and which of those girls is attractive?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

all i can say god bless america


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just leaving my signature that I approve of all these photos and was here.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

hawgs said:


> ...and which of those girls is attractive?


All of em if your lookin through the bottom of a shot glass!


----------



## wk127 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Just leaving my signature that I approve of all these photos and was here.


 I second the notion!!!!!!


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Big girls need fishing too don't they?


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

*Swim Team*








GET YOUR GUNS UP!!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

WESTTU said:


> GET YOUR GUNS UP!!


Not to bust your bubble, but that is a doctored photo of the Orlando Predators cheerleading team from 2004.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

It is ok with me


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My brother just graduated from Tech, and I promise you there aren't any girls that look like that there...lol


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

So is South Padre the place for us to plan on visiting??? I'd like to got pull on some big tuna or billfish and then cruise for splitfin at night 



Is that a good plan for late August/Sept???


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

Has this one ever been posted?


----------



## Trout Sniffer (Jun 7, 2005)

Had this one on the boat with me last Saturday. Sure makes up for not catching any fishing.


----------



## gmassey (Jan 13, 2006)

irbjd said:


> Not to bust your bubble, but that is a doctored photo of the Orlando Predators cheerleading team from 2004.


It doesn't matter where they are from. They could have t.u., B.U., F.S.U, they are all nice!


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

kinda makes ya glad that adam bit that apple


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

TrainWreck said:


> cruise for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Yella Fevre said:


> Has this one ever been posted?


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

had adam and eve NOT bitten the apple, they'd be naked...

rbt2

ps - kinda surprised this thread hasn't been closed yet, but glad it hasn't!



lean 2 said:


> kinda makes ya glad that adam bit that apple


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

rbt2 said:


> had adam and eve NOT bitten the apple, they'd be naked...
> 
> rbt2
> 
> ps - kinda surprised this thread hasn't been closed yet, but glad it hasn't!


but we would not recognize them as such.


----------



## tjftmf (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm going to have to find me a new fishing partner


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ok as Mont said Bluewater fishn. My lovely bride last summer with the Mahi and my son and his future bride. BTW he had a bad hair day. WW


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i like how yall are keepin it real, i dont have much battery left, im on my houseboat on lake austin tied up to a restaurant gettin free wifi. i didnt read the whole post just saw amys pic, those chicks dont have anything on amy!! even tho i totally cut her off as friends and everythin else. lies,lies,lies....

tim


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*I Love.....*

HOOTERS!!!! Wha Hoo that is! 

Drifter


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's my Texas hottie a couple of weeks ago at Crystal beach.


----------

